# Information



## steven.g.sellars (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi all just looking for information I'm new to this some if I sound I little wet behind the ears that's why.
What's the difference between ju-jitsu and Jujutus or is it just the spelling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marques (Feb 26, 2017)

Japanese guys didn't write this term with the latin alphabet. So, as far as I know, Ju-jutsu, Jujutsu, ju-jitsu and Jujitsu are all different translations of the same Japanese characters (Ju - Soft/Gentle, Jitsu - Art). But it seems to me that Jujutsu is the term more used for traditional (wanabe?, old lineages?) Jujutsu.

By the way, J*i*u-J*i*tsu usually is used for Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu or sort of modern form of Jiu-Jitsu.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2017)

Actually they are all spelled 柔術


----------



## steven.g.sellars (Feb 26, 2017)

So Ji-jitsu is the more traditional transition? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steven.g.sellars (Feb 26, 2017)

steven.g.sellars said:


> So Ji-jitsu is the more traditional translation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 26, 2017)

steven.g.sellars said:


> Hi all just looking for information I'm new to this some if I sound I little wet behind the ears that's why.
> What's the difference between ju-jitsu and Jujutus or is it just the spelling?





steven.g.sellars said:


> So Ji-jitsu is the more traditional transition?



Not sure if those are just typos, but neither "Jujutsu" or "Ji-jitsu" is any kind of standard spelling.

Since Japanese doesn't use the Latin alphabet, there have been different systems for attempting to transliterate the sounds of the Japanese language into languages which do use the Latin alphabet.  Some of the older systems produced spellings like jiu-jitsu while the most widely used system nowadays produces the spelling jujutsu.

The different spellings don't necessarily indicate different martial arts within the jujutsu family, but specific systems which evolved in the West may favor one spelling over another. You can't tell much of anything from the specific spelling being used, though. For that you would need the full name of the jujutsu system in question, such as "Danzan Ryu Jujutsu", "Small Circle Jujitsu", or "Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu"


----------

